
One-hot encoding taught using Pokemon - juanorozcov
https://www.brainstobytes.com/one-hot-encoding-with-pokemon/
======
jpxw
You can also use sklearn’s OneHotEncoder to do this

~~~
juanorozcov
Yes. I am planning on building a tutorial series on sklearn in the future,
I'll take this into consideration. Thank you

